# Nvidia zwingt mit  Geforce Partnerprogramm Anbieter von Grafikkarten zum Ausschluss von Wettbewerbern (AMD, Intel)



## Obstundgemuese (9. März 2018)

Auf HardOCP wo ich gerne im SFF Forum unterwegs bin hat Kyle Bennett einen interessanten Artikel über das Geforce Partner Program (GPP) veröffentlicht:

[H]ardOCP: GeForce Partner Program Impacts Consumer Choice

Kyle Bennett zeigt hier auf dass Nvidia versucht Firmen innerhalb ihres Programmes zu binden und diese dann zwingt Wettbewerber auszuschließen. Wenn das zutrifft ist es fragwürdig ob das Geforce Partner Programm legal ist. Der Leidtragende ist am Ende sicherlich auch der Endkunde.

Besorgnis erregend finde ich vor allem dass Nvidia Firmen die nicht am Programm teilnehmen allem Anschein nach benachteiligt.

Mit Sicherheit wird man in nächster Zeit mehr dazu hören denn jemand wie Kyle Bennett würde so etwas niemals ohne ausreichenden Verdacht veröffentlichen. Er sagt auch dass dieser Artikel seine Beziehung zu Nvidia sicherlich beeinträchtigen wird.


----------



## Crash-Over (9. März 2018)

Warum soll dass nicht legal sein 

Jede Firma versucht Partner zu finden wo ihre Software bzw Hardware auch ausreizt .Es wird überall so gemacht egal in welcher Branche . Meine Firma wo ich arbeite nutzt auch nur eine Marke


----------



## Obstundgemuese (9. März 2018)

Crash-Over schrieb:


> Warum soll dass nicht legal sein
> 
> Jede Firma versucht Partner zu finden wo ihre Software bzw Hardware auch ausreizt .Es wird überall so gemacht egal in welcher Branche . Meine Firma wo ich arbeite nutzt auch nur eine Marke



Du hast den Artikel nicht gelesen oder? Das ist Marktmanipulation und Intel musste für so etwas Milliarden zahlen.

Deine Firma ist sicherlich nicht Marktführer mit über 50% Marktainteil nehme ich an? Das Stichwort sind hier Monopol Praktiken. Und das ist sicherlich nicht legal. Weder in der EU noch in den USA.

Wenn jemand wie Kyle Bennett so etwas postet hat das Gründe. Er schreibt auch das ihm Nvidia schon mit Konsequenzen gedroht hat. Er wird wahrscheinlich keine Hardware mehr von Nvidia bekommen


----------



## shadie (9. März 2018)

Na dann ergibt das Gerücht von gestern auch SInn das Asrock nun auch Grafikkarten bauen will und sich dabei auf AMD konzentriert.

Wenn der ein oder andere Hersteller das mit sich machen lässt und AMD fallen lässt ergeben sich da dann vielleicht Möglichkeiten Absätze zu generieren für Asrock.


----------



## bschicht86 (9. März 2018)

Crash-Over schrieb:


> Meine Firma wo ich arbeite nutzt auch nur eine Marke



Es ist eine Sache, ob du als Käufer nur eine Marke nutzt und eine völlig andere, wenn du  als Verkäufer deine Kunden dazu zwingst. 

In dem Fall absolut illegaler Marktmissbrauch und ich hoffe, dass sie dafür, sollten sich weitere Beweise manifestieren, ordentlich auf den Deckel bekommen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. März 2018)

Bis jetzt fehlt da noch eine Menge Investigativer Journalismus, da muss noch tief gegraben werden, sollte das aber tatsächlich so sein oder auch nur in die Richtung gehen, wie in dem HOCP Artikel beschrieben, wäre das ein starkes Stück, da sollten sich auch mal anderen PC Redaktionen einschalten und langsam aktiv werden.
Das klingt schon sehr stark nach der Nummer die Intel damals abgezogen hat, nur ne Nummer größer.
Bin gespannt wann die FTC mal bei Nvidia anklopft.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. März 2018)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> In dem Fall absolut illegaler Marktmissbrauch und ich hoffe, dass sie dafür, sollten sich weitere Beweise manifestieren, ordentlich auf den Deckel bekommen.


Mit Sicherheit passiert das.
Gates hat damals auch schallend gelacht über die "Strafe".


----------



## masterX244 (9. März 2018)

Mal sehen wie die EU da Nvidia versucht einzunorden wenn die infos stimmen...


----------



## Taskmaster (9. März 2018)

> Before we go any further, in the effort to be as transparent as possible, we need to let you know that AMD came to us and presented us with "this story." AMD shopped this story with other websites as well.


Ellenbogenmarketing also, aber durchaus nicht falsch.

Ich bin jedoch nur ungern der Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten, aber:
Diese Art der Teilexklusivnahme ist absolute Normalität und wird auch schwerlich gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen. Dass Nvidia zum Großteil auf Exklusivpartner (Ausnahmen wie ASUS oder MSI gibt es natürlich auch) setzt, diese vertraglich bindet, ist auch nicht erst seit gestern bekannt.
Das findet man überall, ob im Autohaus oder in der Apotheke, im Süßwarenregal oder im Elektrofachmarkt.

Die Vertragspartner dürfen ja nun im Falle GPP nicht >>gar keine AMD-Karten<< verkaufen (was bis dato noch für viele Exklusivpartner Standard ist), NVIDIA sichert sich (zumindest so wie es im Artikel behauptet wird; siehe "its partners must have its "Gaming Brand Aligned Exclusively With GeForce."") ein "Exklusiv-Lineup" für ihre Produkte, man verknüpft dann eine etwaige besondere Präsentation mit einem "Premium-Partner"-Status. Ist im Marketing absolut nichts Neues.


> If ASUS is an NVIDIA GPP partner, and it wants to continue to use NVIDIA GPUs in its ROG branded video cards, computers, and laptops, it can no longer sell any other company's GPUs in ROG products. So if ASUS want to keep building NVIDIA-based ROG video cards, it can no longer sell AMD-based ROG video cards, and be a GPP partner.


Nun würde es nach diesem vom Autor genannten Beispielszenario niemanden stören, wenn man eine gesonderte Auflage eines "Spezialprogramms" mit AMD-Karten unter eigenem Namen bringen würde (bspw. "AMD-Superheroes"), nur eben nicht unter einem Hut mit Nvidia-Produkten und  "Hypersupergaming-Line" im Namen. Es geht einzig und allein um eine zusätzliche einzelne Produktlinie, die man mit Nvidia und "Games" exklusiv verknüpft. Was man in den anderen Produktlinien treibt, ist scheinbar völlig egal. 
Das dürfte wohl Inno3D, ZOTAC und wie sie alle heißen freuen.
Denn für mich ist das schon fast so was wie ein Fortschritt. Kann man dann nämlich erwarten, dass Nvidias Exklusivpartner zukünftig zumindest AMD-Karten ohne Gaming im Namen anbieten können, ohne gleich von der Lieferliste zu fliegen?

Der Vergleich mit Intel hinkt leider auch, da dort wirklich Kohle geflossen ist. Das ist hier anders. Die Sorgen der (Nicht-)Teilnehmer ranken sich auch nicht um geringer priorisierten Zugang zu Nvidia-Ingenieuren (Ingenieure für PCB-Layouts, etc. haben EVGA und Co. genug), sondern um eine mögliche verspätete oder Nichtberücksichtigung bei Auslieferung von Nvidia-Bauteilen (sprich GPUs).
Ob und wie das möglich wäre (und welche Schadensersatzansprüche man dann hätte), regeln die ohnehin auch ohne GPP ausgehandelten Verträge. Die Sorge dürfte unbegründet sein, denn einen solchen Skandal mag niemand freiwillig im eigenen Haus ausfechten. 

Jetzt stellt sich eher die Frage, wie man das persönlich bewertet. Von solchen (Teil-)Exklusivverträgen für bestimmte Lineups halte ich persönlich gar nichts. Natürlich geht es um Marktmacht, um das Sichern der eigenen Position auch in der Zukunft und nicht mehr um "das beste Produkt".
Stand der Dinge ist aber, dass Nvidia den Marktzugang AMDs so nicht erschwert, es auch AMD-Exklusivpartner gibt, die keine Nvidia-Karten im Programm haben (ob das freiwillig ist oder sie schlicht keinen Vertrag mit Nvidia bekommen, weiß ich nicht), keinem Anbieter der Vertrieb von AMD-Hardware erschwert wird.
Es ist alles weiterhin möglich, alles optional. Ich sehe keine Instanz, die dagegen Mrd.-Strafen verhängt.


----------



## Freiheraus (9. März 2018)

Sehr spannend, vor allem weil auch Intel (Vega M) in der Thematik bereits eine Rolle spielt. Ich möchte kein OEM, AIB oder Magazin-Betreiber sein, würde mich um mein Rückgrat oder Geschäft sorgen.


----------



## Crash-Over (9. März 2018)

Ja ich hab den Artikel gelesen 
àhm vllt ist meine Firma nicht marktführend (wer weiss dass schon ) aber warum soll ne Monopol Stellung sein nur weil andere Hersteller dass nicht ausreizen können  ist dass Direkt ne Monopolstellung . Jede Firma versucht dass sie veruchen was kommen nicht durch weil sie dass nötige Kleingeld nicht bestzen  siehe z.b Amd  und dann wird über dritte irgendwas in die Welt gelassen dass  ah die bösen wieder  ne Monopolstellung haben  siehe auch PCGH  nur weil ihre Gpu im vergleich schlechter abschneiden als ihr eigene .  Das ist dass gleiche wie hier auch . 

Und was ist denn der Hintergrund dafür ?

War damals das gleiche wo AMD mit ihre API kam .Und was wurde daraus  garnichts . Weil dritte meinen dass sie hier der Underdog nicht gleich auf ist  wird direkt herumgeheult wie immer . Warum kommt dass nicht mal von denen wo dass betrifft

bschicht86 ähm da gibts auch immer gute und schlechte seiten  und da wird immer von dritten  die schlechten seiten hervorgeholt. Was hat Amd  (GPU Sektor) bis heute gemacht sie versuch was neues zu machen  stimmt,aber der Durchbruch von ihre Seite ist marginal ich sag nur soviel HBM

AMD ist nen Underdog ja dass stimmt aber sie können auf ihre weise  ziehmlich gut mithalten und wodurch kommt denn immer  dass herumgeheule  dass sind von seiten wo mit Hardware kommt .Und diese leser wird dann  mitreingezogen  dass Gleiche ist wie  mit den Games


----------



## Speame (9. März 2018)

Crash-Over schrieb:


> Warum soll dass nicht legal sein
> 
> Jede Firma versucht Partner zu finden wo ihre Software bzw Hardware auch ausreizt .Es wird überall so gemacht egal in welcher Branche . Meine Firma wo ich arbeite nutzt auch nur eine Marke


Ganz einverstanden, ich denke, ohne viele Partner wäre es nicht das richtige Programm, wie " ShadowPlay"


----------



## gaussmath (9. März 2018)

Kämpfen ja, aber bitte fair. Ich werde ohnehin keine Nvidia mehr kaufen. Wenn Asus sich auf den Quatsch einlässt, kommen die auch auf die Blacklist. Ich habe diese Gebahren satt, die letztlich den Konsumenten schaden.


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. März 2018)

Obstundgemuese schrieb:


> Du hast den Artikel nicht gelesen oder? Das ist Marktmanipulation und Intel musste für so etwas Milliarden zahlen.



bleib mal auf dem Boden


----------



## Obstundgemuese (11. März 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> bleib mal auf dem Boden



Reicht mir wenn du am Boden bist

Wenn man die Gemeinsamkeiten zum Intel Fall nicht sieht kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen. Naja manche stehen auch auf sowas. Gibt ja genung andere Branchen wo die Leute sich gerne verarschen lassen. Ich habe mal bei einem Strom- und Internetanbieter gearbeitet. Ich weiß wovon ich rede.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. März 2018)

Nvidia hat die Marktmacht bei allem anderen außer Bürografikkarten. Es werden wenige Komplett-PCs mit AMD-Grafikkarte verkauft. Daher haben die so eine Marktmacht.
Ne Zeit muss das mal anders gewesen sein, da ich hier viele alte Rechner mit ATi Rage bekommen habe. Das hat jetzt Intel übernommen. 
Ich finde die sache mit nVidia zwar unverschämt, doch es kratzt mich wenig. Bevor die i915 nicht kaputt ist gibt es keine neue. Eine nVidia empfehle ich eh niemandem, der nur ansatzweise Linux nutzt, Der nouveau-Treiber wird bewusst in der Entwicklung behindert und so etwas toleriere ich nicht. Ich hatte zwar schon viel nVidia, aber immer nur geschenkt. Die Qualität hat auch abgenommen. Ich habe vor kurzem ne Trident von 94 gahbt. Die funktioniert noch einwandfrei. Nach 24 Jahren. Eine 650 hat sich verabschiedet, Eine 970 auch (Da hat mich der EFI-Zwang auch schon aufgeregt). Von nVidia fühle ich mich schon lange veräppelt, da man scheinbar nicht dazu in der Lage ist, langlebige Teile zu bauen.


----------



## Ramons01 (20. März 2018)

Gigabyte hat eine externe GPU Box mit AMD veröffentlich, ohne das Aorus branding.
Die Box mit Nvidia Karte hat ein Aorus Branding.

Gleichzeitig haben Newegg und Amazon in den USA die Bezeichnung "ROG" für AMD Karten und "Gaming X" von MSI entfernt.

Es scheint darauf hinauszulaufen, dass die Top Marken wie "ROG" bei Asus, nur noch für Nvidia Karten verwendet werden und AMD nur noch "Asus RX 580" als Name hat.

Quelle: 

Nvidia GPP's first victim : Amd

Edit:

Finde ich sehr bedenklich was hier passiert. Sogar der Twitter Account von Gigabyte UK zieht um zu Aorus UK. Könnte also bedeuten das Gigabyte auf Twitter nur noch Nvidia bewirbt.

GIGABYTE UK auf Twitter: "Hi! We’re moved into AORUS. Follow @AORUS_UK to continue getting our updates.

AORUS is GIGABYTE's high performance gaming brand and we're there to serve you, the gamers, the overclockers, the fps and ultra-graphics junkies!

TEAM UP. FIGHT ON.… https://t.co/322tyMr7c7"


----------



## EyRaptor (20. März 2018)

Ach du ......e.
Die effekte des GPP sind aber schnell zu sehen.
Da hoffe ich, dass Nvidia für diese Aktion auf die fresse bekommt.

Und ich habe denen ende letzten Jahres auch noch Geld gegeben ...

Gigabyte Radeon RX Vega 64 G1 Gaming mit 2,5 Slots zeigt sich


> Es handelt sich um ein Custom-Design mit eigener Platine, das samt Kühllösung 2,5 Steckplätze belegt. Anders als bei anderen G1-Gaming-Modellen setzt Gigabyte keine drei nebeneinanderliegende 90-mm- oder drei gestapelte 100-mm-Lüfter ein, sondern zwei offenbar 100 mm große Axialausführungen. Interessant ist die Slot-Blende mit jeweils drei Displayport- und HDMI-Anschlüssen, von denen nicht alle gleichzeitig funktional sein dürften. Im Falle der*Geforce GTX 1080 Ti*stellt Gigabyte zusätzliche HDMI-Ausgänge für VR-Brillen zur Verfügung. Werden diese eingesetzt, deaktivieren sich andere Anschlüsse.
> 
> G1-Gaming-Modelle kamen bislang immer ohne das Feature aus, was darauf hin deutet, dass das PCB mit der Slot-Blende noch bei Aorus-Modellen zum Einsatz kommen wird oder ursprünglich zum Einsatz kommen sollte. Verdächtig ist, dass sich über die URL-Änderungen keine*RX Vega 64*Aorus finden ließ. Hinter den Kulissen müsste es ordentlich kriseln, wenn ein Boardpartner schon das PCB für ein Flaggschiff entwickelt hat, das dann aber letztendlich nur für eine günstigere Serie einsetzt.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2018)

Mittlerweile wurde das GPP-Programm ohne große Hintergrundinformationen wieder eingestellt: Ruckzug: Nvidia stellt das GeForce Partner Program (GPP) ein - ComputerBase


----------

